# need help identifying a piece of music that is so familiar, yet I cannot name it.



## BDrothler

Hello! I must identify I piece of music I found on a youtube video of vaganova gradution performance. I will share the link. If anyone could please help me. I just cannot seem to put a name to it, even though it seems so familiar.

It is titled:Final of 3 Vaganova Academy 2010 Graduation Performances Class Concert Marchuk Shapran Zapasnikova






Thank you very much. I look forward eagerly to help in identifying.


----------



## Larkenfield

Unfortunately, I don’t know the answer, but I found the dancers in their tutus utterly charming and wish them well in their graduation and future careers in ballet. Ballet looks like an incredibly hard discipline.


----------



## Marsilius

It is the pizzicato from Harlequinade - music by Drigo.


----------

